
Research Collaboration: Albatross – Nimiq – Medium - chovy
https://medium.com/nimiq-network/research-collaboration-albatross-63599386a7c9
======
chovy
Decent buy right now:
[https://www.hotbit.io/exchange?symbol=NIM_BTC](https://www.hotbit.io/exchange?symbol=NIM_BTC)

